# I'm just now caught up with the whole Renard Queenston controversy



## JegoLego (Feb 9, 2015)

For those who don't know *[WARNING contains issues such as sexual assault]
*Renard Queenston is an artist that produces electronic music.  Although Ren is one person, they prefer to be refered to with pronouns like "they" and "them," this might clear up some confusion in the linked article.


It honestly makes me not want to listen to their music anymore...  I absolutely love Ren's music but I'm very much torn by this issue.
It's really difficult to follow an artist with a history of sexual assault, I almost want to delete their music from my computer.

I know this is a dated topic (I mean reallyâ€‹ dated), but I was wondering, what are your thoughts on the matter?
*
Update:
VERY IMPORTANT!! *This is a link to Ren's response to Nishi's post!  I HIGHLY RECOMMEND reading it before forming an opinion on the matter.  It clearly shows the other side of the story, and after having finally read it, I (IMO) feel as if this side of the story is more plausible.  _I can't believe i didn't post this sooner!_


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't know who these people are but this reminds me that the person can never be removed from the art.

As for my thoughts, sexual assault is just plain wrong. Nothing much to say after that. My question, is did the person experiencing this take it to court or reported it to the police?


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't know them either. I think it would probably be better for the victim here not to publicize it, that seems to do more harm than good for the victim but that's not an issue.

My thoughts? I could forgive, but this person seems to have quite a problem and needs to work on it. In the mean time I would have to avoid their work.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 10, 2015)

I used to play on his TF2 server back in the days of yore. I dunno if any of that's true although apparently he became some tumblr special snowflake so he's a faggot.


----------



## Luki (Feb 10, 2015)

Uh... he gropes his girlfriends when they're sleeping in the same bed? Is that it?


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 10, 2015)

I didn't know who this person was or still is but doing that sort of thing to somebody who had that horrible thing happen to them. Is so incredibly stupid


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 10, 2015)

Never listened to him before, but I know I won't start now.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 10, 2015)

My disliking of Ren as a person has no impact on my ability to enjoy his music as it's completely disconnected to his actions with Nishi, if his music glorified sexual assault or portrayed it in a positive or casual manner that would be different but it doesn't. I can draw a parallel with Varg Vickernes (arsonist, murderer, neo nazi and all round cunt), his personal views and actions aren't reflected in his music whatsoever, it's a separate part of him, no matter how deplorable he is as a person his music stands apart. You could make the argument that buying his music funds a person you strongly dislike but if that's the case just pirate it, problem solved.


----------



## Cassedy (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't really care who exactly composed the track. If it sounds good, I'll listen to it and enjoy it.
And Renard's tracks do sound good.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks. Because of you I just polluted my youtube history with some furfag shit. Now my youtube suggestions will be forever broken with random furry shit popping up.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm conflicted, to say the least. 

For one I'm skeptical of "internet callouts". Okay? I'll say it like it is. I just _am._ They can't be verified and nearly all of them originate on Tumblr where apparently everything from a sideway glance to a spoken word reeks of either rape or male privilege. 

On the other hand, no one should be coerced into sex. No one should be physically handled or yanked around. No one should be manipulated, emotionally or otherwise. If the allegations are true, well, that fucking sucks and the victim has my sympathies.  

But real talk. As a victim and as someone who's learned from it. This is outside the context of OP and to any and all fellow forum members who may find their selves in a similar situation. Or shit, anyone reading this in general. _*STAND UP FOR YOUR BODY, AND REPORT IT TO THE AUTHORITES.*_ You have a RIGHT to say FUCK OFF and walk away. And if anything does happen that was against your will? _Report it._ Call a help line. If you are emotionally injured, look for support. DO document it in the appropriate places. Don't mull on it for three years and then make a blog post about it. 

This is the hard neutral stance on it, and someone will most certainly call me an asshole for it, but it needs to be said. I don't think the victims of these kinds of posts truly understand how polarizing they can be. Anyone can say anything on the internet. Anyone. Anything. If you want real action to be done--contact the authorities. If you want emotional closure--contact a therapist or a help board. These internet campaigns, in the end, do more harm than good for the victim, once all is said and done. It creates arguments and drama where there should be no debate, where there is no need for more emotional trauma. 


There's a reason FA, Weasyl, and most well-to-do sites don't allow these "Callout" posts. It's more complex than whether its true or not.


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2015)

Yo, wasn't that Futret, not Renard?

Furthermore, it's a rape accusation. An accusation should be sent to the police - we're not a mob civilisation. The sort of damage that dragging this thing up into the spotlight might be justified it was true. But what if it ain't?


----------



## JegoLego (Feb 11, 2015)

Renard has admitted they have a condition that "causes" them to grope others while that person is sleeping.  I don't know the name of the "condition" (for lack of a better word).  I'll see if I can find it later.

Also, Ren has actually responded to Nishi's accusation.  (Again, I'll see if I can find it later. I'm at home sick today and feeling lazy.)  I haven't read through their entire response, though


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2015)

Is this legitimate? The grammar in the page you linked to is so poorly formed that I can't tell whether or not it is a spoof. 


Also...even if the description was true, it would make me burst out laughing. A couple has lots of sex, sleeps in the same bed and one of them is complaining that their partner happens to 'touch me without provocation' while they are both in the bed? 

By such a standard, both me and the last woman I shared a bed with would be sex criminals, because we both caressed each other while we were sleeping.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 11, 2015)

.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 11, 2015)

This is where my knowledge of them begins and ends

[yt]CxxK9-X1vXQ[/yt]

(The original appears to have been taken down )


----------



## JegoLego (Feb 11, 2015)

Citing WikiFur here:  https://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Renard_Queenston

Renard self-admittedly suffers from _NREM Arousal Parasomnia_ (Wiki Page explaining parasomnia)
*Ren's response to Nishimikan's post*


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2015)

'We got fidgety and grindy'. 

A woman in the same bed as me got fidgety and grindy on me. I guess I am a victim of abuse. D: 
Her hand also ended up on my groin, and we rubbed for a while, sort of half asleep.  I guess that means I am also a sex criminal! D:


Meanwhile, in Syria.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Feb 11, 2015)

Luki said:


> Uh... he gropes his girlfriends when they're sleeping in the same bed? Is that it?





Fallowfox said:


> [...]Also...even if the description was true, it would make me burst out laughing. A couple has lots of sex, sleeps in the same bed and one of them is complaining that their partner happens to 'touch me without provocation' while they are both in the bed?
> By such a standard, both me and the last woman I shared a bed with would be sex criminals, because we both caressed each other while we were sleeping.


Nope, not what the accusation is about. It's about touching your girlfriend when you know exactly that she has *serious* problems with being touched that way. 
If you know it makes your partner freeze in fear, you don't do it, no matter how normal it is. That too weird for you? Find a different partner.

Besides that, the stuff RedSavage said.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm going to call a help line and explain that I was emotionally injured when a woman I'd agreed to spend the night with rubbed her butt against me while I was falling asleep. I'll seek help from a therapist and nag the police to arrest her. 

You guys are so supportive. <3333 This definitely isn't making a mountain of a mole hill.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Feb 11, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to call a help line and explain that I was emotionally injured when a woman I'd agreed to spend the night with rubbed her butt against me while I was falling asleep. I'll seek help from a therapist and nag the police to arrest her.
> 
> You guys are so supportive. <3333 This definitely isn't making a mountain of a mole hill.


Our cute little strawman-fetish'd special snowflake <3


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

After reading Ren's post, seeing Nishi's handwritten note and text conversations in contrast to her side of the story, and Ren's overall issues with social media and sleep groping, I can unequivocally say that furries are stupid and that all y'all niggas need Jesus.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Feb 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> After reading Ren's post, seeing Nishi's handwritten note and text conversations in contrast to her side of the story, and Ren's overall issues with social media and sleep groping, *I can unequivocally say that furries* *are stupid* and that all y'all niggas need Jesus.





RedSavage said:


> *I can unequivocally say that furries* *are stupid*


http://youtu.be/me9ft6HeaMQ?t=50s
(from 0:50s to 1:05)


----------



## Muln (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree with fallow. Sharing the same bed is enough of a consent to touch the guy.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

Muln said:


> I agree with fallow. Sharing the same bed is enough of a consent to touch the guy.



Eh. I shared a motel room bed at a con and had a guy's hands all over me. I was not okay with it and he later went on to molest me while drunk one night. 

Context. 
It's the context that matters.


----------



## Muln (Feb 11, 2015)

I guess that's what you get for having to share a bed with a complete stranger.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

Muln said:


> I guess that's what you get for having to share a bed with a complete stranger.



Well, fuck you too. 

He wasn't a stranger. He was a roommate that, at the time, I trusted to keep his fucking hands off me. I brushed off the first incident and reiterated to him that we weren't in any kind of relationship. And more so, I was in another relationship at the time. You really need to fucking check yourself and wrap your head around the fact that a willing, sober "yes" is the only true form of consent. In a relationship, out of a relationship, in the same bed---it doesn't matter.


----------



## Muln (Feb 11, 2015)

Calm yo tits madam! No one knew that he wasn't a stranger.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 11, 2015)

Doesn't matter if it was a stranger or not, I could be sleeping naked in a bed with somebody I didn't know, they still wouldn't have the right to me unless I told them they could.


----------



## Muln (Feb 11, 2015)

Who even have the right minds to share bed with someone who you're not intimate with? Sure I would say that having sex with someone without consent (even if they have a history of having sex) is frowned upon but if you are said in a relationship where sexual intimacy exist don't expect that nothing will happen ESPECIALLY when you're sharing the same bed. If the other party doesn't like it, Fine... Talk about it (which you should since communication must exist in a relationship).

 You must understand though that this is justifiable and to reprimand said person by taking this up to the authorities is just a tell-tale sign that the relationship has alway been shallow and meaningless


----------



## JegoLego (Feb 11, 2015)

Muln said:


> Who even have the right minds to share bed with someone who you're not intimate with?



Well, when you don't want to sleep on the floor...
All jokes aside, I'm sure Red had no idea her roommate would do that.  Like she said, rooming with them at the motel was temporary, and maybe there weren't any other places to sleep...  
I've had to share a bed multiple times with many different people, all because we just needed a place to stay the night, and renting multiple rooms would've cost us more money.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 11, 2015)

I would rather sleep on the floor than sleep in the same bed with someone who isn't my husband.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 11, 2015)

Muln said:


> Who even have the right minds to share bed with someone who you're not intimate with? Sure I would say that having sex with someone without consent (even if they have a history of having sex) is frowned upon but if you are said in a relationship where sexual intimacy exist don't expect that nothing will happen ESPECIALLY when you're sharing the same bed. If the other party doesn't like it, Fine... Talk about it (which you should since communication must exist in a relationship).
> 
> You must understand though that this is justifiable and to reprimand said person by taking this up to the authorities is just a tell-tale sign that the relationship has alway been shallow and meaningless


Nice straw-man.
The point is that no one is allowed to touch you sexually without some form of personal consent, under any circumstance.


----------



## JegoLego (Feb 11, 2015)

Taralack said:


> I would rather sleep on the floor than sleep in the same bed with someone who isn't my husband.



For me I guess it really depends on how much I know the person.  Most of the time we would face away from each other, and any sort of contact (such 
as your foot accidentally touches their leg) was instant awkward.  I kinda see what you're getting at, though.  I would never share a bed with a woman if she was only a friend


----------



## Muln (Feb 11, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Nice straw-man.
> The point is that no one is allowed to touch you sexually without some form of personal consent, under any circumstance.



So I'll have to ask everyday:

Hey honey I would like to get formal consent to cuddle with you tonight. Would you like me to make a list of specific body parts that you don't want me to touch?


----------



## Atemis (Feb 11, 2015)

Muln said:


> So I'll have to ask everyday:
> 
> Hey honey I would like to get formal consent to cuddle with you tonight. Would you like me to make a list of specific body parts that you don't want me to touch?


No you don't have to ask, your body language should be enough to convey your intentions (such as putting an arm around your partner.) If your partner is not interested they will say it or move away from your advance.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 12, 2015)

Sooooo if they have this NREM Arousal Parasomnia thing, why is there even a debate? We don't condemn war vets with PTSD when they reflexively punch someone, and we're in no position to tell Ren that they don't have the condition. People give too many fucks about shit they don't know shit about.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 12, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Sooooo if they have this NREM Arousal Parasomnia thing, why is there even a debate? We don't condemn war vets with PTSD when they reflexively punch someone, and we're in no position to tell Ren that they don't have the condition. *People give too many fucks about shit they don't know shit about.*


Indeed, although it's a very sensitive issue we don't know enough about it and we're in no position to judge the situation. My opinion of Ren is influenced by my personal knowledge of how sexual abuse can completely destroy a person, i've seen how it affected one of my exes and it's terrifying. I always take these accusations seriously and because of that i can't see him in a particularly good light at this point. But if he's guilty or innocent that's not for me or any of us to say, that's for a court if it gets that far.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Sooooo if they have this NREM Arousal Parasomnia thing, why is there even a debate? We don't condemn war vets with PTSD when they reflexively punch someone, and we're in no position to tell Ren that they don't have the condition. People give too many fucks about shit they don't know shit about.



The 'victim' claims they have PTSD, or something, funnily enough. 

It all sounds like typical furry over-pathologisation trigender ADHD drama, to be honest. :\

They had sex,  agreed to sleep in the same bed, and ground against each other while they slept. Big whoop. The world is ganna explode. 

Punching someone in the face is _worse_ than that, because people can die when that happens.


----------



## Muln (Feb 12, 2015)

These are just your average muricans and their over exaggeration.Zero tolerance policy all over again.. Urgh.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 12, 2015)

Muln said:


> These are just your average muricans and their over exaggeration.Zero tolerance policy all over again.. Urgh.


Actually Renard is Canadian last I checked.


----------

